# I think the new dwarf ham is up the duff!



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

She is huge!!!
She looks sooooo round!
You prob cant tell from my pics of her, but she looks like a ping pong ball with legs 

I've never had to cope with dwarf ham babies before...
Are there any signs to look out for so i can tell if she really is pregnant?


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well there is weighing her each day to see if she increases, exsessive eating and sleeping most of the day, excessive weeing. other than that its just waiting to see 

do you know if shes been with a male or not ? 

where did you get her from ?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:blushing: [email protected] adoption bit :blushing:

Not sure if she has or not... Knowing [email protected] she probably has!


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

ohhhhhhh, if you can get hold of her to handle her tomorow then ide check if her belly seems hard to touch, if it is then there is a good chance she may be, was she in with others ? 

i would say if there are no babies in 10 days then likely she isnt as if she seems to be showing already then not long to go. 

they usually have around 2 -4 but 6 can happen 

i wouldnt handle her too much just incase she is and also try to minimise the amount you clean her cage out as these will stress her out and if she has babies then she will kill them.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

She was on her own when i saw her today but i dont know where they had her before that..
At least the cage is really clean at the min... I only got her today...
I just hope i dont wake up to little squeeks in the morning 

Though having said that... i'm also excited incase she does 

I'll check her over...
AND make sure for myself that she is in fact a she, not a fat HE


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

good good, im guessing you know the difference 

quite easy on mature dwarfs


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I can deff tell with syrians but not so sure with dwarfs.. She is 13 weeks old.. so it should be easy enough, right?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Apparently dwarfs don't actually look pregnant till a few days before the birth when they suddenly look really pregnant, she did look huge in the pictures though. I wasn't sure with Spike, even when she made a little nest I convinced myself she wasn't really pregnant, when the nest started squeaking I started to belive . Is she in a tank or a cage cos the babies are so tiny they can squeeze out of a cage. This is Spike a couple of days before she had the babies and also about two weeks after, so you can compare her size.

Before the birth









After the birth


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

She is in a cage...
If she does have them and has them in her little house will i be able to move the house (with contents ) into the plastic storage box i was going to use for the robo? I wouldnt touch the nest of course..

Or do you think it's best to do it in the morning, reguardless if she's had them or not?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> She is in a cage...
> If she does have them and has them in her little house will i be able to move the house (with contents ) into the plastic storage box i was going to use for the robo? I wouldnt touch the nest of course..
> 
> Or do you think it's best to do it in the morning, reguardless if she's had them or not?


I would do it before she builds a nest, so tomorrow should be fine, if she does have some the trick is to totally leave her to it, even if you noticed a problem with the babies, they are so small there would be very little you could do and if you interfere with the nest, even just to have a look, she might kill or abandon the babies.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I've just picked her up in a glass to see the sex... She is definately a she


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I've just picked her up in a glass to see the sex... She is definately a she


Are her nipples quite obvious, (see picture)


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

do it in the morning or even now if you can as u neva now she cud have them tonight. 

with the male the penis and vent will be furthure apart and in the middle body he will have a scent spot which is likely to be brown in colour 

in the female she will have her vents closer together and the scent spot will look slightly damp but not brown in colour


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Are her nipples quite obvious, (see picture)


She's too fury to tell...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just had another look at her piccies, if you can I would move her tonight, put in plenty of bedding and not too many toys. You need to be giving her more protein in the form of egg, mealworms etc just in case and if she has some babies she will need more protein while she is suckling. 

Oh and any male syrian hamsters that arrived with her must be removed and sent to live with me or really bad things happen (honest, would I lie)


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh and any male syrian hamsters that arrived with her must be removed and sent to live with me or really bad things happen (honest, would I lie)


erm... let me think about that... yes! 
hehehe you can visit him anytime you like but you cant pinch him


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i will try and get some pictures of my pregnant and none pregnant dwarfs 2moz so you can get a good look at the difference not that there is a huge difference in them. except colour 

will see if you can tell which one is pregnant also lol 
will be a good test for you :001_tt2:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ooo thanks.. 
I did look at this but its crap... It's all blurred! 

YouTube - Sexing Dwarf Hamsters - Part 1


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

yeh i agree, although its not too bad in the adults that they show


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck with the future pups.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> do it in the morning or even now if you can as u neva now she cud have them tonight.
> 
> with the male the penis and vent will be furthure apart and in the middle body he will have a scent spot which is likely to be brown in colour
> 
> in the female she will have her vents closer together and the scent spot will look slightly damp but not brown in colour


ahhhh so thats why minehave brown dots in the middle  neverknew that , what is it for


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Well... no squeeks this morning


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Just found this..
http://www.petwebsite.com/hamsters/sexing_hamsters.htm

She is definately a girl...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Any squeaking or nest building yet?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

She is building a nest...
No squeeking though

My other ham that had babies had them late afternoon / early evening...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooooh a nest, that sounds promising.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Unfortunately so 

hehehe who am i kidding... I cant wait! 

I'm just boiling an egg so she can have some..

Can i give her a little bit of the yolk too of just the white?
I'll try my other hams with a bit too... As a treat


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Unfortunately so
> 
> hehehe who am i kidding... I cant wait!
> 
> ...


i was told scrambled or boiled egg so I think if you can give scrambled egg then you can give yolk as well, also kitten biscuits are ok for mummy hamsters.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh, i'll make scrambled eggs instead... The bloody water still isn't boiling 

Looks like i have another visit to [email protected] to make...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Oh, i'll make scrambled eggs instead... The bloody water still isn't boiling
> 
> Looks like i have another visit to [email protected] to make...


Oh really, why is that then? Have you forgotten to buy something, what is it, oh wait let me guess, its dog food isn't it


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hehe kitten food...
Honest 

Would i buy anything else...? :blushing:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> hehe kitten food...
> Honest
> 
> Would i buy anything else...? :blushing:


Of course not, you wouldn't *buy* anything else, adopt maybe but not buy.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:lol::lol:

I'll wait til my dad is out and then go... 
That way i may be able to sneak one (or two) in


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I wonder how many babies she'll have 

I hope its not a false pregnancy like when Leo thought he was preggers


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I wonder how many babies she'll have
> 
> I hope its not a false pregnancy like when Leo thought he was preggers


Spike had 15 babies..................................................... oh sorry I meant to say 3 lol.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Which reminds me... no piccies???


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Which reminds me... no piccies???


I have told my daughter to remind me to take some piccies when they wake up, I'm senile so I keep forgetting everything.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

alyssa_liss said:


> ahhhh so thats why minehave brown dots in the middle  neverknew that , what is it for


it is a scent mark to make everything smell nice to them lol, its also so that the females can smell the males.

kinda like when a dog is in season really.

by the way i still havent taken photos of my too fat girls as the preggas one hasnt come out yet lol.

just to remaind you they will always make a nest wetha they are having babies or not and also you dont know for certain if she is so dont get your hopes up or they may be broken.

if she is a wonder how close she will give birth compared to mine whos due anyday now


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh dear...
I just heard a squeak!!
She keeps running like hell on her wheel then running back in her house...
Over and over again...
Whilst she was running, i heard a little squeak.. Not sure if it was from her or what but it definately was in her cage and it wasn't the wheel..
As soon as the squeak happened she ran into her house... 

Pleeeeease help me!!! hmy:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Oh dear...
> I just heard a squeak!!
> She keeps running like hell on her wheel then running back in her house...
> Over and over again...
> ...


Don't panic, she will take care of it all, don't be tempted to touch the nest at all until the babies are much older, I waited until their eyes were open, I think that was about two weeks. Have you heard anything else since? I would leave her alone totally for a couple of days and don't take her out of the cage. Ooooh exciting.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Don't panic, she will take care of it all, don't be tempted to touch the nest at all until the babies are much older, I waited until their eyes were open, I think that was about two weeks. Have you heard anything else since? I would leave her alone totally for a couple of days and don't take her out of the cage. Ooooh exciting.


I've put her cage in the spare room..
Not heard anything since.. 
No, i will not be touching anything...


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

How long are they in labour for?


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Sorry just read this thread!! How exciting!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> How long are they in labour for?


I went to school to drop the kids off there was no sounds when I left I came back (within an hour) and she was finished, but Spike did just have 3 which is a small litter.

The absolute worst thing is waiting for them to come out so you can see how many/what colours.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just to get you really broody,do you remember these tiddly things?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

yes... 
I want them all


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Could I maaaybe just have 1?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I remember saying I would just get Spike over the birth and as soon as the babies were born I would find homes for them, yeah right the one baby who did go to another home virtually had to be prised out of my hands and that was only because I had promised and they were a perfect home. The rest are all staying here


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

She seems to have gotten even fatter if thats possible hmy:

OMG... She's still running like hell on the wheel but keeps going into the corner and curling up...


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

She's now laid in the corner of the cage, panting... 
And she keeps falling asleep too, bless her
Here's some pics... Not very good i must admit :blushing:
























And a vid...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

She is panting a lot, is she hot?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I dont know...
She wont let me go near her.. She keeps growling at me if i go towards the cage.. 
It's not hot in this room though


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

She keeps giving herself a wash and licking at her lady bits... 
And keeps falling asleep


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would leave her totally alone till the morning, if she is growling she might be frightened for her pups so could be trying to hold on, she could also eat the pups if she thinks you are a threat, she hasn't had long enough to get to know you so she is probably scared.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Will the cage be ok in my room overnight? Its the quietest room in the house... and Oscar isn't aloud in...
Plus she'll be away from the other hams in here


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Last vid...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Will the cage be ok in my room overnight? Its the quietest room in the house... and Oscar isn't aloud in...
> Plus she'll be away from the other hams in here


That sounds great, when Spike gave birth she was in the lounge which is usually really noisy,I'm surprised they made it.


srhdufe said:


> Last vid...


She seems really active for a hammie who has either just given birth or is in labour doesn't she.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, thats why i'm worried.. 
She just wont stop

Well.... She does keep stopping and having a lie down in the corner, panting


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you think she has already had them?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Do you think she has already had them?


no idea... i cant hear them squeaking...
Then again.. i only occasionally heard Penny's


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I only heard the occasional squeak when they were very young.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> She seems really active for a hammie who has either just given birth or is in labour doesn't she.


Having said that, she was just as active yesterday...

Though today she keeps panting in the corner, in between running on the wheel..
Unless its cos she's just tired herself out ut:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I dont think she knows what to do with herself, bless her 
I'm keeping an eye on her...
My room is nice and quiet, and dark!
I hope she settles down tonight as i wont be able to sleep


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck, I hope it all works out. Pics of the babies when they are ready please.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

She's made a huge nest overnight...
She seemed to settle down and stop running on the wheel once i turned the light off and went to bed...
Not heard anymore little squeaks yet but i hope she's had them


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I just saw something pink in her nest..
She was moving around and and there was a gap in the bedding and i saw a little pink thing 

Not heard any squeaking though


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh babies babies babies, can't wait till they start coming out of the nest and you can get piccies.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh babies babies babies, can't wait till they start coming out of the nest and you can get piccies.


I wish i hadn't put the roof on her house... Then i could see hehehe


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I wish i hadn't put the roof on her house... Then i could see hehehe


If she has had them you will hear sqeaking soon enough, then at least you will know there are babies.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I soooooo cant wait! 

Right... ttyl... i've got to go pick something up at [email protected]


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwww little hammy babies


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww bless, good luck if there are babies 

I've had three litters of Syrian hamsters.

All of which I never heard squeaking lol.

The first litter of baby hamsters I had in my house, was two days after I bought the mother. I didn't realise she was pregnant until I got her home. She was only 8-10 weeks old herself and she had 10 babies.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a huge dilema... I've just got back from [email protected]
There are two robo's (seperate) and a pair of chinese dwarfs too (dont know sex at min)...
I want to have some... but the question is... which????! 

I would love a robo... But i would also love a chinese... But i dont think i should have a pair (you know what [email protected] are like at sexing them!) Plus i've heard they fight?! hmy:

What shall i do?? Shall i just leave it? Shall i have them all?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I have a huge dilema... I've just got back from [email protected]
> There are two robo's (seperate) and a pair of chinese dwarfs too (dont know sex at min)...
> I want to have some... but the question is... which????!
> 
> ...


personally i would wait at the moment - especailly since you dont know how many babies your wee hamster has already had - also if you get another one it could be pregneant as well - in the end you might be over run with hamsters - you know how fast they an breed.

btw have you ever tried going to your local rescue for some hamsters?

i took pics at my local rescue centre as a project - and guess what was their.
hamster on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

these babies were found in a bad along with mum :cursing:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, Leo was from the RSPCA


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i would suggest not to bother with more for the moment as this could upset mum (if she has babies) as there will be the smell of other hammies and she wont like it as she will think that they could come and kill her babies. 

also if hammie does have babies make sure she has plenty of food all the time and you could give her some nice treats (bread soaked in goats milk) porriage, little bits of veg and fruit (very little bits as she wont be used to the fruit and veg) 

dont clean the cage out for at least 2 weeks and dont add extras (new toys) ect only go in the cage to give her food and leave her be completly. dont worry about the babies as if there are any problems mum will sort them out.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

She's just come out of her nest..

She's playing on the wheel again..
She doesnt look any thinner tbh...


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> She's just come out of her nest..
> 
> She's playing on the wheel again..
> She doesnt look any thinner tbh...


Haha how confusing!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Haha how confusing!!


Tell me about it! 

She's doing exactly the same thing tonight... 
Running like hell on the wheel and then going in the corner, panting ut:

She's eating more than yesterday, drinking more, and making the nest even bigger...? huh?? ut:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

it sounds to me that she may have them tonight (if she has any) my females become very active the night before they are due and tend to empty their food bowls completly (especially my syrian) 

have you been weighing her at all ??? 

i managed to get photos of my girls earlier for you to have a look and see what you think lol ? 

will post them up in a


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

okay then sooooo....... 

which one is the pregnant one ??? 

see who can guess correctly


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> okay then sooooo.......
> 
> which one is the pregnant one ???
> 
> see who can guess correctly


I'd say the first one... or the second


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

lol its only two hamsters not 4, so its either the 1st or the second lol 

sorry bit confusing lol


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> lol its only two hamsters not 4, so its either the 1st or the second lol
> 
> sorry bit confusing lol


oh ok lolll i somehow failed to notice that they looked the same D:

I should really go to bed


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha no worries, my fault also as i didnt explain appropritely


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

The second/fourth??? sorry just a randomer guessing haha


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

ha problem is i cant say yes or no now or da other people will know the answer lol


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah  good thing Im patient! (sp?) haha


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

yep indeed it is


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

i would say the white one


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

she cream by the way lol 
and im still not saying hehe

i wana see how many people can get it right 

guna post it as a seperate thread now, shall be fun


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> she cream by the way lol
> and im still not saying hehe
> 
> i wana see how many people can get it right
> ...


lolll sorry  well she's more white than the other one is! sort of...

just make me feel even more stupid


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha sorry 

she was a lot darker when i first had her, she is so pale though if she keeps fading she will be whiite lol


----------



## amywatkin (Aug 4, 2009)

i think the cream one too  i read this thread hoping at the end id see pics of babies, but guess there still not here yet


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

The second pic??


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I heard a couple of high pitched squeaks last night.. She was playing on her wheel and ran straight back to her bed when she heard them...

I've heard a few this morning too... It sounded like more than one voice this morning, if that makes sense


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I've noticed she's a lot thinner today


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

oooooh!


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Babies!!!!!


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Ahhhhh yay I hope they are there!!


----------

